# East Coast Working Line Breeders



## Jax08

My search begins.  Looking at next year sometime. Anywhere from Kentucky -> East and North Carolina -> North. I would like them to be in driving distance to meet dogs in person.

I have a short list which I'll be expanding on once my weekends settle down and I can get to some SchH events to watch the dogs....

sooo......what working line breeders have you bought from? Why are you happy with them?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Just wanted to say, "YAY! HOW EXCITING FOR YOU GUYS!"... okay..... back to the question....


----------



## Jax08

Thanks Elisabeth!! I'm looking at Canada too! We're only 4 hours south.


----------



## wildo

Just curious- what are your plans for the new dog?


----------



## Sunflowers

Weeeeelll, if you are looking at Canada, I have nothing but good things to say about Narnia Kennels 
German Shepherd breeder,German Shepherd puppies
Yes, I do sound like a broken record. But I am so happy with my Hans.


----------



## Jax08

Sunflower - what do you like about your dog and breeder? Do you work your dog? Any sports? how are his drives and working ability? Any reactivity outside the norm?


----------



## Neo93

Blackthorn Working German Shepherds in Virginia. Three of the dogs on our SAR team are from there, and I'm really impressed with them. I think Christine is a member here as well?

If you want to include Tennessee, Sequoyah Kennels outside of Chattanooga has some very nice dogs as well.


----------



## Jax08

Thanks Neo93! She is a member and is on my list already.  Chattanooga is a hard days drive from here so I'm on the fence on Sequoyah...not because I don't like their dogs...just because I want a breeder a little closer and there are so many good ones on the east coast that I don't think I would be narrowing my choices.


----------



## Shade

If you're willing to go to Canada I've been extremely happy with my breeder Stalworth Kennels. They're about a hour south of Ottawa and most of their dogs go to either service or police work. They have great bloodlines and their dogs are raised in the house with their two young children, cats, fish, even a parrot lol. 

He's got a excellent temperament and is very easy to train, he's very solid in new situations and loves playing but also has a good "off switch" . I wouldn't hesitate to go back for another dog from them. They also has a good guarantee on both health and temperament. I send regular updates and they've already told me they'd take him back for boarding anytime and welcome visits. They really love their dogs and they will ship the puppy to you if needed

Narnia was on my short list


----------



## Sunflowers

Jax08 said:


> Sunflower - what do you like about your dog and breeder? Do you work your dog? Any sports? how are his drives and working ability? Any reactivity outside the norm?


DRAT.

I had a huge post typed and it got kicked out because I had to go answer the door.

Will reply again later. The dog has nerves of steel, in my opinion. Reacts well even in situations where I wouldn't expect him to, such as the storm the other night. Barked at lightning, then went outside and did his business with flashing lights all around him, and all he did was pee and look around with ears forward.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'd definitely get a dog from Christine, and I'd get another from Halo's breeder too but she has no breeding females right now so they wouldn't carry her kennel name. Kandi does have Halo's sire, and he's being used as a stud quite a bit on the East Coast (I believe Christine has a planned Doc litter soon), so I would be able to find a half sibling from another breeder. Hopefully that won't be for a very long time though, Keefer needs to stay healthy and I can only handle 2 dogs!

Kandi would be able to tell you who else has been or will be bred to Doc if you're interested: H'Doc vom Rex Lupus

Halo is a lot of fun, nice and drivey but with a very good off switch. She's confident and fearless and also very cuddly and affectionate. She took to flyball right away and jumped right into the pool the first time we took her dock diving.

Kandi has been very supportive, and has an email group for her puppy buyers. It's not that active since there's also a FB group for Doc fans and progeny, where are lot of us are also members. There are quite a few people in the group posting pictures and bragging about achievements, and even though I've never met Kandi I consider her a friend. Christine has a FB group too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

So hard to 'pick' a breeder/dog. I find there are so many I LIKE out there, honestly I'm not sure where I'd go at this very moment if I were in the market.

Masi keeps me busy for now and I don't mind having one dog to 'play' 'work' with

Good luck in your search, so hard to pick


----------



## Neo93

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'd definitely get a dog from Christine, and I'd get another from Halo's breeder too but she has no breeding females right now so they wouldn't carry her kennel name. Kandi does have Halo's sire, and he's being used as a stud quite a bit on the East Coast (I believe Christine has a planned Doc litter soon), so I would be able to find a half sibling from another breeder. Hopefully that won't be for a very long time though, Keefer needs to stay healthy and I can only handle 2 dogs!
> 
> Kandi would be able to tell you who else has been or will be bred to Doc if you're interested: H'Doc vom Rex Lupus
> 
> Halo is a lot of fun, nice and drivey but with a very good off switch. She's confident and fearless and also very cuddly and affectionate. She took to flyball right away and jumped right into the pool the first time we took her dock diving.
> 
> Kandi has been very supportive, and has an email group for her puppy buyers. It's not that active since there's also a FB group for Doc fans and progeny, where are lot of us are also members. There are quite a few people in the group posting pictures and bragging about achievements, and even though I've never met Kandi I consider her a friend. Christine has a FB group too.


I think Blackthorn is planning a H'Doc/Hunter breeding.


----------



## GatorDog

I second the comments on a breeding from Doc. We have multiple Doc babies in my Schutzhund club (including Halo's male litter mate) and if you're looking for drive and intensity, I can tell you that Doc is a great producer.

I'm also looking for a litter for next year ish. I have my eye on Risden Haus right now, but I will be watching this thread very closely.


----------



## onyx'girl

> I have my eye on Risden Haus right now


Agree! 
That E litter looks amazing. I fell in love with Elvis just from his pics. 

Michigan isn't that far either! Don't forget about Wildhaus!


----------



## GatorDog

onyx'girl said:


> Agree!
> That E litter looks amazing. I fell in love with Elvis just from his pics.
> 
> Michigan isn't that far either! Don't forget about Wildhaus!


Wildhaus is also on my short list  

So far it looks like Risden Haus (really hoping for a repeat breeding of the E litter), van Gogh, Wildhaus, and maybe one or two others that are slipping my mind on this 5 hour car ride home from Buffalo (ugh). I'll have to update later.


----------



## GSDElsa

The usual from the forums. Van Gogh is another I was looking closely at. Sitz vd Hosen....Jody only has one breeding female at a time generally. Currently it's Nike....she owned her mom Anita who recently passed and Nike has had 1 litter so far. All but 1 are in working homes. I know probably 20-30 dogs that are somehow related to her and they are all super.


----------



## Jax08

Thanks everyone! Please continue to add this! I"m very interested in breeders that are not forum members (many are already on my list)


----------



## Courtney

Eichenluft in PA is on my short list, although we are at least 2 years away from another puppy. I have talked to Molly via email and she is very welcoming to potential puppy buyers to come visit. She loves to talk about her breeding program and of course show you.

Good luck, how exciting


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Courtney said:


> Eichenluft in PA is on my short list, although we are at least 2 years away from another puppy. I have talked to Molly via email and she is very welcoming to potential puppy buyers to come visit. She loves to talk about her breeding program and of course show you.
> 
> Good luck, how exciting


We have a few dogs from Eichenluft breedings in our training group (Schutzhund and personal protection). All are amazing dogs with very nice drive. I'm very impressed with them. I've also heard a lot of great things about them from everyone who's been there and gotten dogs from them.

I'd definitely take a look at them. Heard they are great to work with too!


----------



## jprice103

You already know that my recommendation is Johnson-Haus! Jamie will support my recommendation also!


----------



## Jax08

They are on my list, Jessica!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Talk to cliff. I believe he's got a few upcoming litters planned. Right in PA too.


----------



## Jax08

He's on my list. Wouldn't be complete without him! I thought he was in NJ?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Jax08 said:


> He's on my list. Wouldn't be complete without him! I thought he was in NJ?


Talk to him... he'll give you the details. I'm not sure if he's the owner of the dogs or if he just helps a good friend of his who owns the dogs, but the dogs are in PA. I think he said right outside of philadelphia.


----------



## Barb E

Wolfstraum - though of course I don't know what Lee's going to be able to do since her accident, it may be quite some time before she does another breeding.


----------



## LaRen616

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## bocron

We have 3 from Hillview, and there are a few others in our club and some of the neighboring clubs. If she repeats the Atze/Yessy breeding I am getting in line .

Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## Jax08

Anyone have any input on Erich Grasso? 
German Shepherds for Sale in Connecticut (CT) | Police Dogs for Sale

I've met one of his dogs and know another who has one. Both dogs have great temperaments.


----------



## wildo

Barb E said:


> Wolfstraum - though of course I don't know what Lee's going to be able to do since *her* accident, it may be quite some time before *she* does another breeding.


Lee's female!?  I thought for sure that user was male! hahaha...


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have also met a dog from Grasso, LOVE HIM! He's got a great temperament, seems to be overall healthy, nice dog.


----------



## Jax08

Is that Angel's Keys, Diane? Or a different one?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Haven't met him, my husband has tho, and LOVED him, it was someone else at a dog trial I was at,,Hubby said Keys is a wonderful dog, from what I know, he is the ambassador of the bait/tackle shop where Angel lives,,great with EVERYONE, fine with other animals. The one I met also a male, had a great temp and the owner said so far no real health issues..

Angel is on my FB, I'm sure you could always contact her thru there and ask more about Keys


----------



## Lucy Dog

Jax08 said:


> Anyone have any input on Erich Grasso?
> German Shepherds for Sale in Connecticut (CT) | Police Dogs for Sale
> 
> I've met one of his dogs and know another who has one. Both dogs have great temperaments.


I've never met any of his dogs, but I have a friend who's trained with him. They're one of the families pictured in the "testimonials" page. I know they said they liked him, but his (their dog) behavior issues definitely weren't solved after working with him. The dog is no longer with them anymore because of those behavior issues.


----------



## Jax08

She's on my facebook too. So that is 3 males from Erich that have great temperaments and are healthy.  Would like to find more dogs that he's bred (Keys and the one I know both came from his litters, not imports) that are working or in sport.


----------



## Lucy Dog

wildo said:


> Lee's female!?  I thought for sure that user was male! hahaha...


Lol... you just need to assume everyone here is female unless there's a male name in their signature. And the one's like Lee, which can really go both ways, I'd still assume female. We had a mod here years back (Vinny) who was also female, I believe. 

We're definitely outnumbered here.


----------



## Barb E

wildo said:


> Lee's female!?  I thought for sure that user was male! hahaha...


I think she gets that a lot!!


----------



## wolfstraum

wildo said:


> Lee's female!?  I thought for sure that user was male! hahaha...


lol lol lol - nope- female! look at the facebook photos!!!!!!!!! you just friended me today! LOL and I though YOU were female until I looked at YOUR FB page LOL!

Lee


----------



## wildo

wolfstraum said:


> lol lol lol - nope- female! look at the facebook photos!!!!!!!!! you just friended me today! LOL and I though YOU were female until I looked at YOUR FB page LOL!
> 
> Lee


Actually, I was hoping to find some photos on your FB page since I couldn't find any on here. The difference between us on this forum though is that I have MULTIPLE videos posted of me and my big beard and fat a$$! LOL! I'd sure make an ugly woman... :rofl:

Sorry everyone... back to your regularly scheduled breeder recommendations! :toasting:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Michelle, check out Old Farms in CT as well, they don't breed much anymore, but they have some nice dog flesh)


----------



## Jax08

Will do, Diane!

Their website has been disabled


----------



## pam

I will add another vote for Wolfstraum. Lee is very good at evaluating her pups and getting them into the appropriate home. Mine have demonstrated very nice drives for both SAR and schutzhund, yet settle well in the house, are good around other dogs and the horse, and are appropriately social with strangers in busy public venues. While many of her dogs have advanced working titles, I have found that they also adapt well to an active pet home.


----------



## wildo

Pam- you have two Wolfstraum dogs!? How wonderful! I'd love to see them if you wouldn't mind posting a new picture thread.


----------



## Jax08

After PM's recommending Liberatore, I'm very interested in learning more. Does anyone have one of their dogs?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

michelle contact debbieb, she is good friends and trains with angie and knows her dogs very well.


----------



## Jax08

I already talked to her.  Very happy with what she had to say. I just wondered if anyone else had personal experience with Liberatore.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

gotcha I believe cliff knows of angie and her dogs don't know if he has one tho..


----------



## Omar Little

Hey Jax08, I am also from Eastern PA. I just joined the forum today and I'm in the beginning stages of my search. I am likely a little more than a year away from getting my first GSD, but I'm starting to research breeders. My search area is almost identical to yours, I was wondering if you could share with me your "short list" or any other info you may have. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08

yup  Busy tonight so don't let me forget


----------



## DinoBlue

If you are willing to venture into Tennessee, check out von Tajgetosz. My Olek is from there, he is all around an incredible work dog. And of course, check out Wildhaus, but I think that's already been mentioned


----------



## Omar Little

Thanks! Take your time, I have plenty of time to do my research 

Let me know what you think that of Eichenlluft when you get a chance.


----------



## Omar Little

Does anyone have any experience with Jim at von Wyndmoor? I will probably be going for a visit sometime soon. From what I understand he is well respected breeder, but I haven't seen much about him or his pups on this forum. Please feel free to PM any details as well.


----------



## gsdsar

It's been many many years, but I took my girl to Jim for extra help. He is a super nice guy! I don't know anything about the recent litters, as its been years since I have been in sport. But you will like him a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Omar Little

Thanks gsdsar, I ended up spending most of the day last Saturday with Jim. He definitely is a super nice guy and very knowledgeable. It was also my introduction into Schutzhund training, that was pretty awesome... I'm looking forward to getting into that 

So does anyone have a dog from Jim or know anyone that does?

Also, this thread needs some more activity... where's the East Coast love?


----------



## onyx'girl

Great place to get started in it! I think Renofan here on the board trains with that group....maybe pm her?


----------

